# Stealth's Swirl Extravaganza Build(7 string)



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2012)

I was planning on doing a super fr00t project, but...I think a more evil looking swirl like this would be cooler:








Anyways here are the specs:

Metallic black, red and a touch of green swirl
Basswood body routed with a monkey grip and lion claw
Low pro edge 7
angled jack
Red ibanez headstock decal
7620 neck
new stained fretboard with either a double helix DNA or red vine of life inlay
Full refret/crown/etc.. 

I'll probably get rid of the gotoh tuners and replace them with anodized sperzels and I'm looking into getting the trem powder coated by a local guy. 

I contacted Livewire guitars to take care of this project and Michael has been awesome to work with so far and his pricing is more than reasonable. In fact, I haven't even sent him money yet but he's already hunted down a 7620 and reserved a body plus geared up to start  : 






Needless to say, I'm very stoked for this!


----------



## Thep (Oct 19, 2012)

I have always wanted to see a camo swirl


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 19, 2012)

I think I would be careful about the red and green in the swirl; might end up looking a bit too Christmasy. This does sound like an awesome project though!


----------



## GiantBaba (Oct 19, 2012)

You're welcome . Cool project!


----------



## skeels (Oct 19, 2012)

Love that swirl -wheres that one from?

Hmmmmm...

Gives me an idea.....


----------



## Omzig (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice i always liked the Jupiter swirl colours,this is one of my fav's 






i have a Black RG350m hangging on the wall atm that i'll be stripping in the new year for a nice swirl up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2012)

skeels said:


> Love that swirl -wheres that one from?
> 
> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Gives me an idea.....



That one was from ET guitar's gallery although I think ET sends out guitars for swirl work. I think he was working with Fede for a while? Im not sure now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2012)

Also I just talked to michael this morning, going to be going with the double helix DNA inlay!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Oct 19, 2012)

Sweet! I love those inlays, looking forward to seeing how this turns out dude. You probably aren't helping my GAS for a swirled guitar.


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's Stealthdjentstacular!!!!


----------



## Omzig (Oct 19, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also I just talked to michael this morning, going to be going with the double helix DNA inlay!



Nice can't wait to see this evolve  (pun intended)


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks killer! Definitely subscribing to this my good man.


----------



## Sam MJ (Oct 20, 2012)

This is going to look killer, really looking forwards to hearing more about it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I had no idea this many people on SSO were into swirls now. Also you guys can check out some of Michael's work on his FB here:

https://www.facebook.com/LivewireLLC?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## narad (Oct 21, 2012)

YES! Please for the love of god make it like that first red swirl. Urgh, typed myself into a bit of a Vai pun with that one. Seriously though.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 21, 2012)

^ I agree. And also, keep the colors to a minimum. Evil things are usually of very few colors, and whimsical things are of many colors. There's just no way I'd be scared of Darth Maul if he was rocking some yellow, purple and green as well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah im going to axe the black red and bit of green idea.

Im thinking:

Black and red swirl but super light on the red
Anodized red sperzels
red powder coated saddles
black and red DNA inlay 
birdseye maple fb
red side dots
change the locking nut colour to red

what do you guys think of that instead?


----------



## Winspear (Oct 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah im going to axe the black red and bit of green idea.
> 
> Im thinking:
> 
> ...



I think hardon.


----------



## ET Guitars (Oct 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That one was from ET guitar's gallery although I think ET sends out guitars for swirl work. I think he was working with Fede for a while? Im not sure now.


 

Hey Stealth, this was one of our own swirls from a few years ago. The finished guitar lives here, I think he is a member on this forum, Doug Cartwright

We did have a collaboration with Herc Fede over the last two years, but unfortunately Herc retired from the swirling artform earlier this year. We are continuing to do our custom swirl work as we always have. The pic you have is our "Hellfire" swirl. Cheers!


----------



## pondman (Oct 21, 2012)

Omzig said:


> Nice i always liked the Jupiter swirl colours,this is one of my fav's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like one Rich Fey's ?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah im going to axe the black red and bit of green idea.
> 
> Im thinking:
> 
> ...


Ohboyohboyohboy please do this.


----------



## Papaoneil (Oct 21, 2012)

Love those colors, has to be my fav swirl I have seen yet


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait to see the progress pics on this.

I've always liked Livewire's work, and may send then my next project.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 22, 2012)

Definately hit michael up, super nice guy!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 22, 2012)

Also, I hope he doesn't kill me, this will be like the 9 millionth time ive changed specs on him lol


----------



## ASoC (Oct 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im thinking:
> 
> Black and red swirl but super light on the red
> Anodized red sperzels
> ...



Those specs sound awesome 

This is one of my favorite swirls ever, hope yours turns out as cool


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 22, 2012)

Thats pretty neat, I'm going to be shooting for more of a traditional swirl though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuck, DNA or Vine of life? I CANT DECIDE!!!


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 27, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Fuck, DNA or Vine of life? I CANT DECIDE!!!



DNA. You know you want it


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2012)

DNA.


----------



## theo (Oct 27, 2012)

Dna


----------



## mphsc (Oct 27, 2012)

Da, da, da, da DNA.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2012)

DNA it is. Also the 7620 I bought comes with an original hardshell case so Im going to refurb it black and red.


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 29, 2012)

I too have enlisted the skills of Michael!

I commend thee on your awesome choice of colors, that's gonna look sick dude!!!


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, fuck the tree of life inlay. It's a cool idea but it always looks so tacky imo.

Looking forward to seeing this done though, man!


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Oct 30, 2012)

Over the weekend I got an opportunity to swing by the LIVEwire guitars shop and was completely blown away. They are very down to earth and the work they are doing for everybody is exceptional and very professional. I am seriously considering bringing my Ibanez 2228 for a dip in the swirl madness and some fretboard work (Probably going the DNA route.) The fretboard work he does is amazing.....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> I too have enlisted the skills of Michael!
> 
> I commend thee on your awesome choice of colors, that's gonna look sick dude!!!





Chris Migdalski said:


> Over the weekend I got an opportunity to swing by the LIVEwire guitars shop and was completely blown away. They are very down to earth and the work they are doing for everybody is exceptional and very professional. I am seriously considering bringing my Ibanez 2228 for a dip in the swirl madness and some fretboard work (Probably going the DNA route.) The fretboard work he does is amazing.....



Good to hear, you should totally do it!

My 7620 should be getting shipped out tmr, and then the pics will start flooding in


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dude I can't wait to see your axe guitar beautified, Michael's been really cool, mine's getting a treatment on the opposite end of the spectrum as yours lol, will make a thread in a couple of weeks.

Instant subscription!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2012)

What do you mean opposite end?


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 3, 2012)

While your's is gonna be all red, black and awesomeness, mine will be lavender purple prettiness!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> While your's is gonna be all red, black and awesomeness, mine will be lavender purple prettiness!!!



Aww yeah sweet! 



The 7620 should be at michael's by Thursday or Friday, depending on how good Fedex is. Everyone prepare anuses for pics!


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Nov 5, 2012)

My poor but well toured with neglected IBBY 2228 will be submitted to the swirl madness as soon as I can drive on over (since I received my RAN I've really neglected my Ibanez)  It's a damn shame since I raved about the IBBY since 09' its just sits there all alone by itself again its a damn shame...

Hey Stealthy: 
After getting the shop tour with Michael I really liked some of the ideas he was working sooooo to get rid of the boring Galaxy black paint on my 2228:
Me being a fan of the black and green theme I'm thinking of Gloss black with neon green swirl on body and headstock (not sure if i want any other colors (suggestions?) maybe white and grey too????
moved the input jack from the bottom to upper side to mimic the Universe 7 string input jack position.....
Possible interested in having a vai monkey grip thang done.....
Redoing fretboard with the DNA style or Pyrimids...replacing the MOP dots with green dots would be too easy for Michael haha...
Thinking of removing the 18 volt MOD active EMG's with Backouts (like my RAN) or really putting something like matching green Dimarzio's (suggestions?)


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Nov 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Fuck, DNA or Vine of life? I CANT DECIDE!!!



DAMMIT I cant think either ^


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah do the GMC swirl! Green and black with green pickups and knobs as well as anodized green sperzels would be sick. Or maybe even a pink and black theme?


----------



## ROAR (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## skeels (Nov 9, 2012)

Lion's claw FTW!


----------



## engage757 (Nov 9, 2012)

DNA!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 9, 2012)

DNA!


----------



## IronGoliath (Nov 9, 2012)

Stealth; very excite over here. Please take pictures. Or I will. 500 of them. 

Have it yet? 

But do you have it yet though?

Seriously though do you have it yet?

???


----------



## Rojne (Nov 10, 2012)

DNA... the right way!


..blood..


----------



## Miek (Nov 10, 2012)

Is it done yet????


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes! More pictures!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2012)

I have some pics, will upload when im less drunk


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 10, 2012)

-_-


----------



## theo (Nov 10, 2012)

C'mon stealth...


----------



## ROAR (Nov 10, 2012)

we so excited


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder what's in here? (Dave has some clever shipping tactics haha)






Google-ized beater Ibby Case?









:devil:


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm going to neg rep you if you don't stop the tease


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 11, 2012)

Nothing, just a 7620 haha, now the real work can start soon! 






I know it's pretty beat up but seeing as this is getting refinished, the trem is getting powder-coated red, and the fretboard is getting torn out and replaced with a flamed maple one, its not a huge deal. Michael just emailed me today saying he's going to speak to the powder coating guy and sort a few things out with him, and in the meantime he is almost done the lion claw/grip.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 11, 2012)

Opa Hebo style.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 11, 2012)

EFF!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok I'll quit being a dick 

Michael just sent these over today because he works 24 hours a day 7 days a week apparently haha:

Also keep in mind these are still in progress and nowhere near done or accurate as to what the final product will look like


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 12, 2012)

DNA YOU FRICKIN' IDIOT!!


----------



## Winspear (Nov 12, 2012)

This thread needs to move faster 
Get this guitar and write some techdeath


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah its been settled! I'm doing DNA, so it will look like this except the two strands of DNA will be different shades of red, and the big dots will be black with the little dots a sparkle red:


----------



## ROAR (Nov 12, 2012)

All my yes goes to this build


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2012)

Some of your jetpacks too I hope!


----------



## IronGoliath (Nov 12, 2012)

ALL NEW RACECAR LIGHTS FOR THIS BUILD!


----------



## EarlWellington (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this looks when it is finished!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 13, 2012)

Mo' pics mo' money


----------



## Ghost40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Omzig said:


> Nice i always liked the Jupiter swirl colours,this is one of my fav's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAMN! Im loving that. I may have to swirl one of mine


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2012)

What do you guys think I should go for coloureise as far as puckups go?

Im thinking all red neck and red/black bridge?

Right now it will have a blaze and evo, both of which I'd like to try out first but Im thinking something meaty like a Warpig would be cool?

Ideas!!!?


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 15, 2012)

I've never personally cared for 2-color pups. If it were me, I'd go all-red, but I'm overly obsessed with symmetry, balance, blah blah. So, I'd either do both as 2-color (red/black), or both as 1-color (red).


----------



## mphsc (Nov 15, 2012)

if I were doing two colored pickups I'd go with both & the matching bobbins facing one another. Like, uh, red/black-black/red, or something.


----------



## Miek (Nov 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What do you guys think I should go for coloureise as far as puckups go?
> 
> Im thinking all red neck and red/black bridge?
> 
> ...



black nailbombs

nailbombnailbombnailbombnailbombnailbomb

Warpig is probably pretty cool though if you wanna slam that in. If you do red/black pickups, do red/black bobbins instead of pure colors on each of the pickups, that'd look like dogshit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2012)

How are the nailbombs? I want something fairly thick and meaty for some good death metal tones. I usually shoot for a decapitated/origin type of thing.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 15, 2012)

Red pups is gonna be boss.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 15, 2012)

Either all black, or black with red outer coils imo


----------



## Miek (Nov 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How are the nailbombs? I want something fairly thick and meaty for some good death metal tones. I usually shoot for a decapitated/origin type of thing.


They're a lot more punky, I think than what you go for, but they get sick, nasty-ass death metal tones if it's what you want to get with them.

I don't.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah fuck so many options!

I want something thick for sure though because the guitars I've owned with floyd/trem systems have sounded thin even though they had totally different woods and construction.

I will probably figure out exactly what to get once I figure out how much I like the blaze/evo.


Maybe MM, maybe PK, maybe Warpigs, who knows!


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 16, 2012)

id lean towards the warpig. sounds great in a 7


----------



## Miek (Nov 16, 2012)

Warpig is just a heavy as fuck pickup all around. I don't think you'd be disappointed with it, based on everything I've heard about it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah that seems to be the consensus..ideal for thick meaty death metal. 

How is the blaze neck?


----------



## Miek (Nov 16, 2012)

Neck pickups? What are those for?


----------



## TheKindred (Nov 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I have some pics, will upload when im less drunk




I'm drunk now and need some guitar pron to get to sleep. Stop fucking around in this thread and get to the good stuff!!

PS.... I've got a blaze and evo in my 2127 if you want to demo them


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2012)

Oooo will do man


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 16, 2012)

Evil red and black swirl?

Go white pups. FUCK. YES.


----------



## IronGoliath (Nov 19, 2012)

Pictures now please Stealthy.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 19, 2012)

All red or all black. I'd mock up in the RG builder with all colour combinations with a black body finish and go red paint crazy on it and make your choice from there. 

I'd personally go all red off the top of my head....

EDIT - Sweet Rhyme


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is the new fretboard, Michael sent me a load of other pictures too but this is the best one. Just in case its hard to make out, those little dots are actually sparkley!

Also I stabbed my forehead with the fork i was using to eat my dinner when I saw these.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 27, 2012)

^ wow wow wow

Love maple fb's


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

Might as well dump some more pics:


Old disgusting fb (sorry Dave ).....












More shots of the new FB/DNA:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

You can see the sparkle a lot better in those pictures


----------



## skeels (Nov 27, 2012)

Sparkletastic...


----------



## mphsc (Nov 27, 2012)

That is T-I-G-H-T! I wanna get my going with him so bad.


----------



## Rook (Nov 27, 2012)

why'd you defret the old board?


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow. Did Michael make that fb from scratch? Inlay too? If so, I have a new reverence for his skillset.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

I think its easier to remove a fretboard if you defret first. And I think he ordered the board in and then did the inlay himself.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 27, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I think its easier to remove a fretboard if you defret first. And I think he ordered the board in and then did the inlay himself.



Still though. Burrah burrah niice.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

Ooo also he said hes swirling it this week. After that I guess all that needs to be done is wait for it to dry (swirling entails dipping the body in water), clear coat, wait for sperzels to arrive, and figure out the powder coating thing.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 27, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Ooo also he said hes swirling it this week. After that I guess all that needs to be done is wait for it to dry (swirling entails dipping the body in water), clear coat, wait for sperzels to arrive, and figure out the powder coating thing.



Sick! And then we can death metulz? I bought a fretless today


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

Yessir


----------



## ROAR (Nov 27, 2012)

This build cannot disappoint


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm hatin on you a little bit, Methlab


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2012)

Do the Methlab Boogaloo (c)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok so Michael is ahead of schedule and moving this build along at a crazy pace. He is awesome!!! 

SUPER happy with how this swirl came out.

Keep in mind this is pre-clear, so it will look like 40% better when its cleared (all shiny!)


----------



## ROAR (Nov 28, 2012)

FUCK YESSSSSS
the monkey grip.
the swirl.
the fingerboard.
I. Am. Jelly.


----------



## theo (Nov 28, 2012)

dude that looks fuckin ace!


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Nov 28, 2012)

Swirls...

I like dat.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 29, 2012)

That is a great swirl you got there, and I normally don't like swirls. This thing will look awesome when it's all put together.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, this is going to look like Satan incarnate.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 29, 2012)

AT LAAAAAAAAAAST!!!! 

... y u m


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 29, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thanks guys, this is going to look like Satan incarnate.



That was the EXACT phrase that popped into my head when I saw this, so you're def. on the right track 

Man, I love 2-color swirls. This is making me rethink MY idea now...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

Swirls... Always so delightful...


----------



## Rojne (Nov 29, 2012)

_The view is very soothing for my sight_


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, this is a great week for gear porn. I just got some pics of my vik today too!


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 29, 2012)

WHITE. 
PICKUPS.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 29, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thanks guys, this is a great week for gear porn. I just got some pics of my vik today too!


And you aren't sharing?!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2012)

Im getting brown pickups, and the vik pics are in the dealers section


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2012)

That swirl is sweet


----------



## mphsc (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn he does good work. So excited....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 29, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im getting brown pickups, and the vik pics are in the dealers section


After seeing some of the progress on your ViK, I can confidently say that I am, indeed, jelly.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 30, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> WHITE.
> PICKUPS.



EBONY PICKUP COVERS ON OUTER COILS. INNER COILS WHITE.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 2, 2012)

That is a BAD ASS swirl my friend!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 2, 2012)

Some more pics I didn't upload...


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 2, 2012)

That looks fantastic man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Miek (Dec 2, 2012)

I think some matte black DiMarzios are going to look way cooler in this than shiny black pickups.


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2012)

My vote goes for matte black covered dimarzios. I think anything that has pole pieces can have these covers as an option. Bars are a no go though


----------



## Miek (Dec 2, 2012)

DiMarzio doesn't offer covers for 7 string pickups yet, but I'd agree with you otherise.


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2012)

aw damn, I didn't know that, here's hoping they get onto it soon!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 2, 2012)

Nooooooooooooo I just saw theo's post on fb about them too


----------



## theo (Dec 2, 2012)

The guys at livewire might fabricate something for you?


----------



## Miek (Dec 2, 2012)

i didn't mean to buzzkill
i'm sorry
i didnt mean it

If you gotta have covers and you can't get hooked up by someone doing them up on dimarzios for you that's a good excuse to try out the warpigs I guess!!


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 2, 2012)

Omzig said:


> Nice i always liked the Jupiter swirl colours,this is one of my fav's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing. I am now mesmerized by this swirl. I want an 8 string with this Jupiter finish. So badly. 



But seriously, this is looking awesome Stealth. Super excited to see the finished product.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 2, 2012)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN killer job dude!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 3, 2012)

I like the idea of custom covers quite a bit, I'll have to ask Michael about that on Monday as well. If it doesn't push things too far back then I'll definitely bite!


----------



## kruneh (Dec 3, 2012)

Ooh, I like that colour scheme, looks very clean with just red and black


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2012)

Another pic, kinda ghetto


----------



## theo (Dec 6, 2012)

That's gonna look so good with clear over it


----------



## Swyse (Dec 10, 2012)

You know this fretboard be deoxyribonucleic acid as fuck.


----------



## Gregori (Dec 10, 2012)

theo said:


> My vote goes for matte black covered dimarzios. I think anything that has pole pieces can have these covers as an option. Bars are a no go though


Where do you buy those, and do they make them in all the colors? I can't find anything on MF.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2012)

Gregori said:


> Where do you buy those, and do they make them in all the colors? I can't find anything on MF.


dominion from banjomikez | eBay

theres all the dominion colors and covers


----------



## theo (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually any six string with poles can have those covers. I have a PAF pro with the exact same finish, I also noticed today that they are now doing nickel, raw nickel and distressed options for all of their covers! guess they want in on BKPs niche


----------



## Miek (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah I've got a set of raw nickel dominions. They're shinier than you'd think, but not the same bling level as high polish ones.


----------



## theo (Dec 12, 2012)

any chance of showing us a picture or two?


----------



## Miek (Dec 12, 2012)

Might try taking another tomorrow, but this is probably the best you're going to get(don't embed it, it's really huge and will break the tables of the thread):
http://i.imgur.com/dSP7E.jpg


----------



## skeels (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey- where's Stealth?


----------



## theo (Dec 13, 2012)

He's studying or sitting a final... One of the two. Maybe sleeping actually.


----------



## spadz93 (Dec 13, 2012)

in for the final product, this thing looks amazing so far


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 6, 2013)

and some pics of the body, kinda ghetto but w/e lol:
















Red sperzels should be on the way as well...


----------



## theo (Jan 6, 2013)

Shit....yes.....


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 6, 2013)

Yesss more updates.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy shit, found this thread, immediate stiffy.

Update soon or GAS will eat me from the inside out. STOP THIS TORTURE!!!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 6, 2013)

The swirl is sweet, the FB/inlay is sweet, but the combination of the two pushes it WAY over the edge. Thank GOD you didn't slap a standard rosewood Ibby FB on there. I would have had to come up there and shoot you right in your Canadian tuque!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> The swirl is sweet, the FB/inlay is sweet, but the combination of the two pushes it WAY over the edge. Thank GOD you didn't slap a standard rosewood Ibby FB on there. I would have had to come up there and shoot you right in your Canadian tuque!



Yeah almost always looks wrong unless its being paired with white. 




Slunk Dragon said:


> Holy shit, found this thread, immediate stiffy.
> 
> Update soon or GAS will eat me from the inside out. STOP THIS TORTURE!!!!!






JEngelking said:


> Yesss more updates.



These are some pics Michael put up of the shop on his page today, im not sure when they were taken though:


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn, I gotta say... I think Livewire is doing some of the best swirls out there right now (in the U.S. anyway).


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 7, 2013)

He returns with an awesome update! Looks great man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> Damn, I gotta say... I think Livewire is doing some of the best swirls out there right now (in the U.S. anyway).



Yup, no doubt in my mind he is the best in north america. 


Anyways, I talked to Michael tonight and he said he made the neck carve a lot like his uv7pwh. 

Also the powder coating will be done soon too, then we need the sperzels and ngd will happen provided everythigs ships OK and USPS doesnt decide the guitar is a witch and burns it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2013)

Fretted.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking great.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 13, 2013)

Stainless steel?


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 13, 2013)

Sweet. Inlay looks sick.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 13, 2013)

This is cool, Mehtab!

I jizzed.

Everywhere. 

My friend wants to know if you've done any Rasta colored ones. Have you?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> Stainless steel?



I dont think so, i think its regular nickel. They are very very shiny though 



WaffleTheEpic said:


> This is cool, Mehtab!
> 
> I jizzed.
> 
> ...



What do you mean? Rasta coloured inlay? Im not the one building it. Its LiveWire guitars and im sure he could do whatever colour you wanted. I didn't even realize sparkle is an option for the red dots until Michael mentioned it 

https://www.facebook.com/LivewireLLC


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 13, 2013)

Nah, a rasta colored swirl.  Rasta inlays would probably be pretty boss as well though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 18, 2013)

New pics, the guitar is still in the process of being cleared and will look much shinier afterwards, especially post buffing.

Anyways, as you can tell the Sperzels are here too 
















Notice the side dots have been replaced with black ones:


----------



## theo (Jan 18, 2013)

Lookin' good Mr. Stealth!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome man!


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 19, 2013)

The tuners. 



Stoked to see how they look with the finished product.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 19, 2013)

Stealth.... we gotta talk.




NOW...











gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Rojne (Jan 19, 2013)

COME ON AND FINISH IT DOG DAYUMIT!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 19, 2013)

Those are some awesome looking tuners. Will really bring this thing together.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2013)

Michael said he's going to try and pick the saddles up on Monday, I hope they turn out OK.

After that I think we're pretty much done.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 22, 2013)

I REALLY want to get a 7620 and have a swirl done on it...was thinking a bright baby blue with black. 

Our guitars can be bros, Stealth. 

Progress looks sick so far, looking forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 23, 2013)

baptizedinblood said:


> I REALLY want to get a 7620 and have a swirl done on it...was thinking a bright baby blue with black.
> 
> Our guitars can be bros, Stealth.
> 
> Progress looks sick so far, looking forward to seeing the final result!



You should totally get the same guitar but with a black/pink colour scheme or black/neon green scheme. You know you want to


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 23, 2013)

Sooooo tempted man...

If I can score a 7620 for cheap, then I'll get a black/green or black/blue one.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2013)

Do it 

When you email him for a quote make sure you tell him you post here.


----------



## DeanLamb (Jan 25, 2013)

Fuck you Mehtab.

Er... I mean, looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 29, 2013)

Stealth I think you may be the owner of the very first swirled guitar I've ever GASed over.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2013)

*going to mehtab's house to wait for this guitar to arrive... and steal it...*

(... even though I also have a swirly en route)


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn, the teasing.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm super jealous!
Sick swirl!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks guys im stoked. Michael said its ready to go very soon too


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, but how'd the powder coating of the bridge go dude?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2013)

He's picking the stuff up thursday, the powder coating guy has dropped the ball a bit in terms of communication -_-


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn...

Still, you've got probably the most evil looking Ibanez I've seen lol, any more red and you'll turn into a Sith man....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 30, 2013)

I didn't know you played drums, Mehtab. And what happened to your facial hair?


----------



## theo (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks more like misha on drums to me


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2013)

The guitar is complete and just needs final assembly, here's a pic one of the worlds first aftermarket powder coated tremelos!


----------



## TheKindred (Feb 1, 2013)

^

that's seriously bad ass


----------



## Heroin (Feb 1, 2013)

woaaaah


----------



## JamesM (Feb 1, 2013)

Definitely not world's first, but fucking awesome nonetheless. 


Make sure you have my address right on the shipping label.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm my jem sure would look nice with black and red powder coating on the trem


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 1, 2013)

JamesM said:


> Definitely not world's first, but fucking awesome nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Make sure you have my address right on the shipping label.



I said 'one of' 

The first is Hull.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 1, 2013)

That bridge is extremely cool looking. Excited to see it all put together now.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see it all assembled!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 2, 2013)

This thing is seriously cool. I'm not a swirl fan, but I am a HUGE fan of badass red and black guitars, and this thing is definitely in that category. 

Also, great choice on the maple fretboard. Keeps the thing from looking too monochromatic, as ebony would have been. And I would have personally driven to Canada and put a stake in your heart if you put a poo brown rosewood FB on there!


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome man!!! Glad to see the powder coat guy came through, looks sick.


----------



## skeels (Feb 2, 2013)

Super freaking cool, Methlab....


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to know why the intonation screw on the B saddle is different?


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 2, 2013)

^ that's where Stealth keeps his dual lightsaber...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2013)

The low b saddle on the original was stripped.


----------



## ahull123 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Fretted.



those frets look tall, what size are they? I have been using some new ones by Jescar the 60110's and I am in love with them. 

and the trem 

this project is tastefully done and is going to be a great instrument.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 9, 2013)

Im not sure what size they are to be honest 

Thank you for your help with the powdercoating and whatnot!!!


----------



## JPMike (Feb 9, 2013)

ok, I have to say I am kinda fapping over this. oops, I mean, I am excited about it. DAMN!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2013)

*More pics on FB:*
https://www.facebook.com/LivewireLLC


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 12, 2013)

Dang! That looks great!

This guy is shaping up to be a serious contender in swirling guitars.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2013)

With Alan @ OOTS pretty much gone, Herc retired, ATD nowhere to be found, it looks like LiveWire in the US, and ET out of 'straya are the only options left. Pretty crazy!


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks so sick.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 12, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Dang! That looks great!
> 
> This guy is shaping up to be a serious contender in swirling guitars.



...and tables! 

I only recently noticed that it has a kinda metallic effect. That is pretty interesting and something I haven't seen on a swirl before.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2013)

Im glad someone noticed that, it was a small upcharge but worth it IMO. The swirl looks a lot cooler!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought it just needed to be buffed down when I saw the small sparkly bits but then I noticed just how damn smooth it actually is. Very subtle but very cool indeed!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Austin175 (Feb 13, 2013)

Omg that fretboard looks sick man. Where can I get my fretboard done like that, actually can you pm me the info on this guy cause I want to refinish my 7321 in a swirl but no one around here can do them. 

This is gonna be a sick guitar once it's put back together.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2013)

FB: https://www.facebook.com/LivewireLLC?fref=ts

Website with rough pricing:

Livewire Guitars, LLC


----------



## Webmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

Just saw over in the LW thread that this is done? Any pics of said done-ness?


----------



## piggins411 (Mar 7, 2013)

^ God I hope so


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes but ill save them all for the ngd. I posted a sneak peek in my last batch of ngds though


----------



## skeels (Mar 8, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yes but ill save them all for the FS/FT thread.


 
Fixed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 8, 2013)

Nooooo :lol;


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Mar 8, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> *More pics on FB:*
> https://www.facebook.com/LivewireLLC



I stopped by Livewire yesterday and saw ^ along with a few other of Michael's awesome work in person today and guys the pics that you see don't compare how good this guitar looks in person.
The fine details are mind boggling


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dayum!!!!


----------

